
Free Food, Free Speech and Free of Police: Inside Seattle’s ‘Autonomous Zone’ - kf
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/06/11/us/seattle-autonomous-zone.html
======
kf
Trying again because basic boring hackers flag killed my post on the wikipedia
article. This is the most interesting thing to happen in a while and should
gratify your intellectual curiosity and is obviously worthy of discussion.

------
Kednicma
I haven't been to Capitol Hill in a long time, but I remember that it was a
series of plateaus atop a hill, filled with mom-and-pop stores with apartments
on top. I bet that it helps these folks to be able to use their local terrain
against the central city authority. I also bet that this means that the
boundary of the autonomous zone is not going to change much during its
lifetime.

------
RickJWagner
Let's wait a while and see how it ends.

